# Happy Birthday Revenant



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Rev.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Revenant!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Pat!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy 4/20, I mean Happy Birthday Rev!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Rev!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Rev


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy birthday, Rev!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rev!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy B day Rev, its cool to share it with you. You do know its also hitler's BDay. lots of crazy went down on 4/20.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey thank ye thank ye all!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey thanx ma peeps!

@goneferal: Don't dwell on the evil psychos... we also share a birthday with Crispin Glover.A non-evil, friendly, creative psycho.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday rev


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Belated Birthday Revenant!! I hope you enjoyed a great day and have a great new year!! *


----------

